# BLM



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

This shows you my priorities and how out of touch I am. This morning I got up- the New caster was talking about the massive protests in Minn. Shut down the airport and something like 80 stores- she kept saying BLM protests0 and I thought they were talking about the Bureau of Land Management. Geez what an old goat I am.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You just need another cup of coffee


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> This shows you my priorities and how out of touch I am. This morning I got up- the New caster was talking about the massive protests in Minn. Shut down the airport and something like 80 stores- she kept saying BLM protests0 and I thought they were talking about the Bureau of Land Management. Geez what an old goat I am.


That's funny, I was confused too.

.


----------

